# Red Hat to Unify KDE, GNOME



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

Fun with open source -

From internetnews.com:

September 17, 2002
Red Hat to Unify KDE, GNOME 
By Thor Olavsrud

Long-simmering tensions in the Linux community between KDE desktop developers and Linux distribution stalwart Red Hat (Quote, Company Info, News) began boiling over last month, as Red Hat laid out plans to offer new configurations of the rival KDE and GNOME desktops in its latest Red Hat Linux beta, code-named Null.

Red Hat wants to configure both the KDE and GNOME desktop environments to look and behave in a similar fashion -- a goal that a sizeable camp in the Linux community sees as an important step in the operating system's maturation.

But some members of the KDE community, fueled by bad feeling stemming from KDE's history with Red Hat, took immediate issue with Red Hat's plans, arguing that Red Hat was removing functionality from the KDE desktop, and would also negatively affect KDE's performance by replacing major KDE applications in the default menus with generic terms (like Web Browser) that run non-KDE applications (like Mozilla, as opposed to KDE's native Konqueror). This, they argued, heavily affected KDE's performance because the non-native applications require sizeable shared libraries in addition to KDE's shared libraries. However, it is important to note that the native KDE applications were not removed in Null; they just aren't in the default menus.

more...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I always install KDE, sometimes install GNOME but never use it 

Since I started with Linux when KDE was out, I never went Gnome, KDE looked more professional.


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

Same here gcutler. I've always used KDE but I have heard that Gnome 2.0.2 is a big improvement over previous Gnome versions.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

What does 2.0.2 of Gnome do better?


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

Mainly interface and performance improvements as well as bug fixes.

http://www.gnome.org/start/2.0/releasenotes.html


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, but we have heard it all before from Gnome. KDE has almost always delivered on its promise.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm currently using RedHat 7.3 (only one where I didn't need to compile source to get a lot of my hardware - like my soft modem) to work. I'm going to try to install GNOME 2 on it Wish me luck!


----------

